# Family Fishing Fun



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

My family came down from Nebraska over the weekend to see what this surf fishing was all about. The pressure was on me to put them on some fish. On Saturday we had decent luck but only got 3 reds with the largest being at 39". The other two were both over 30" as well. My Mom, Dad, and sister all were able to get their first Red though so they were happy with that, but were hungry for more. We left around noon and spent the rest of the day in Galveston.

On Sunday my sister stayed back at the hotel to nurse her bad sun burn. My dad and I both knew that boded well for us because we all know, if someone stays home, the people that go will nail the fish! 

We ended up trying a different spot on Sunday a little down the beach from where we fished Saturday. Right when we pulled up to the spot, there was about a 4 ft shark swimming in shin deep water with its fins sticking out so we hurried and got the bait out. Originally we kept the bait in close thinking the fish would be in tight to shore, but we also threw one pole out further to see what was out there. Turns out the fish were further out. After quickly catching a red on the far pole, we moved all of them out there. We were wading past the last breaking waves, then casting. It was nonstop action the whole time we were out there. We ended up catching about a whole bunch of Reds, a Ray, a Shark, and a lot of sailcats. 

A few of the Reds were over 40", the rest were all 35-40". I believe the shark was a Bull shark judging by the black rim on its tail, but please correct me if I am wrong! It was 59" long. One thing that was cool that I had yet to see was some of the Reds were drumming when we got them in. That is a deep drum and you can even feel the water around him vibrate. I figured this is just their way to attract a mate!

Work will soon be taking me back up North to our office, I'll miss this surf fishing! Here are some pics of the families trip:


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Here is the shark. This is a Bull isn't it? He doesn't look to have the big rounded head, but I couldn't figure out what else he could be. 

I forgot to mention earlier, all fish but one made if back in the water to swim away and be caught another day!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice hual. 

And yes thats a bull...the head gets bigger as the fish do.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

That's a brave lady holding that stingray. Glad you had success and great photos!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a good time on the beach. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report and pics. I'm glad you got to put your family on some fish. That spot your fishing sure look familiar, I wonder where it could be.LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. Glad those from up north were able to see what fishing the salt is all about. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

A great day of family fishing! I'm happy that the family could enjoy our area. Job well done. WTG!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great catch! Congratulations!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

AWESOME! I'm stoked. What a blessing to put your family onto some nice fish. The LORD blessed you all!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice catch!


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome! Looks like you guys had fun... Where was this?? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Too bad ya'll can't live closer to salt and have many more times like this one.Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

J_RUIZ said:


> Awesome! Looks like you guys had fun... Where was this?? if you dont mind me asking.


Sargent


----------

